
Negasonic: Compose electronic music with code (in the browser) - merongivian
https://github.com/merongivian/negasonic
======
merongivian
This is a small project i've been working on. Uses Ruby for the code and is
mostly inspired by Sonic Pi and Tidal Cycles, you can try it here:
[http://www.negasonic.org/](http://www.negasonic.org/)

